# Proof that the drugs don't cure dp



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Thought you all might find this interesting.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15231553?dopt=Abstract

This trial was specifically for Prozac/Fluoxetine.

"RESULTS:

Intention-to-treat *analysis revealed that fluoxetine (mean dosage 48 mg/day) was not superior to placebo* except for a clinically minimal but statistically significantly greater improvement in CGI-I score in the fluoxetine group prior to covarying for anxiety and depression (2.9 v. 3.6). Depersonalisation was significantly more likely to improve if comorbid anxiety disorder improved.

CONCLUSIONS:

*Fluoxetine was not efficacious in treating depersonalisation disorder, despite the commonly reported clinical use of serotonin reuptake inhibitors for this condition*."


----------



## Soul Seeker (Jun 6, 2011)

That's one drug. There are many other drugs that are used to treat DP besides fluoxetine.


----------



## rightwrong99 (Apr 17, 2011)

Im with Sean. SSRI's maybe aren't that effective but, for example, Lamictal combined with an SSRI has shown great results. Im on that now and have seen my level of DPDR drop by like 50%. Maybe even more. Its hard to put numbers to these things though.
We also have to remember that everyone's reason for having DPDR is different. Behind the dissociation there is a personal history, especially when it comes to comorbid conditions.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2011)

Sorry, double post


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2011)

Dreamer* said:


> There is no one drug that can "cure" many illnesses and that is physical and mental. The best drug I'd say that can "cure" something would be an antibiotic. Mental illnesses and other illnesses cannot be eradicated but CONTROLLED. There is no specific medicine for the flu or cold. There are some remedies and heavy duty treatment in serious cases, but one rides those out essentially.
> 
> AIDS -- there is no CURE YET! -- but individuals can live far longer than back in the early 1980s, have a far better quality of life. There is no CURE for cancer. It can come back. Chemotherapy and anti-cancer medications can REDUCE the risk of recurrence, but never guarantee that cancer won't return.
> 
> ...


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

keep in mind this is one study on one drug.......


----------



## dashaun95 (Nov 1, 2011)

newyork said:


> Im with Sean. SSRI's maybe aren't that effective but, for example, Lamictal combined with an SSRI has shown great results. Im on that now and have seen my level of DPDR drop by like 50%. Maybe even more. Its hard to put numbers to these things though.
> We also have to remember that everyone's reason for having DPDR is different. Behind the dissociation there is a personal history, especially when it comes to comorbid conditions.


What ssri were you on??


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2012)

I have tried a dozen of drugs. None of them work.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

one study doesn't even necessarily mean that drug will or wont help. it's only one study and one drug.....


----------



## noname (Sep 23, 2008)

> Proof that the drugs don't cure dp


What are u trying to learn to us here ? Your argument is bad too, there is no scientific study who prove that no one drugs help DP. Its more about a general consensus.



> my level of DPDR drop by like 50%


Im really curious about this treatment. What mean 50% ? Is it meaning that you are able to think like before, ect ? Projecting yourself in the future, less blank minded, ability to imagine is back, emotions are back, less emptiness, more connected to the reality ? Ive taken LSD while DPed, ive get a really cool feeling to be connected with the moment and emotion, while I was paradoxically more depersonnalized, so I know that "being less DP" dont mind at all "feeling more connected" in a sense... If a drug can just send me the control of my mind back, and my imagination back, these two one are largely sufficient to manage DP.


----------

